# plants



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

i was wondering why some of my plants leafs are turning CLEAR? the params are fine and i do regular water changes. im now trying API leaf zone which has chelated iron and potassium. i know you guys like pics but this is from my phone so its not the greatest ANY help or suggestions will be appreciated


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

how much light do you have in watts and how many gallons is the tank


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

i have 2-36" 30 watt power-glo's and 1 21"15watt power-glo\ with sokme kind of regular fluorescent 15w 6700k they are damn near blinding to lok at. so i guess the total would be 90w in a 125. but they are not all regular fluorescent 3 are power-glo

BUMP


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

ne one?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

maybe you don't have enough light for the one big plant.
The other ones look ok from the pics?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

yes it seems like you dont have enough light.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

Is that plant new to the tank? Reason I ask is becaue I seem to remember reading somewhere that plants sometimes go through "shock" like this when being put into a new aquarium and the plants not being used to your water parameters or the plants were grown with their leaves emersed so the leaves aren't used to being submersed. This has happened to my radica marble queen and a couple amazon swords; their leaves seem to deteriate the same way then I'd clip them off and they'd resprout and be perfect never a problem again.
Just a thought I'd could be all wrong-


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

jestergraphics said:


> Is that plant new to the tank? Reason I ask is becaue I seem to remember reading somewhere that plants sometimes go through "shock" like this when being put into a new aquarium and the plants not being used to your water parameters or the plants were grown with their leaves emersed so the leaves aren't used to being submersed. This has happened to my radica marble queen and a couple amazon swords; their leaves seem to deteriate the same way then I'd clip them off and they'd resprout and be perfect never a problem again.
> Just a thought I'd could be all wrong-


Had that happen to my swords when I first got them. A few leafs died off but the plant grew back new ones. The plants themsleves look alright its just that one leaf. It may just be dieing off. I would remove that leaf it will all grow back. I would get 40 watt bulbs. I run a total of 160 watts to my 125 gallon tank and it seems to be working very well for my plants. 4x40watt flourescent bulbs.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks to all for the advice ill look into getting more wattage


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

i found out what the freaking problem was. my hydor 200 watt heater was shorting out WTF!. i dont know why the fish didnt freak or die but as soon as i took out the heater and dosed the tank with ferts the plants started to get better.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

also try adding more plants. i have heard that its best to fully stock your tank with plants. just having a couple plants is not good. someone willcorect me if im wrong.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

It is better to have more plants.


----------

